

Ask HN: How much time you spend on digital devices ( PC + tablet + phone)?  - skkbits

How do you keep off from getting tired ? What you do for relaxation ?
======
4shadow
I would consider my use to be pretty moderate, probably around 9-10 hours.
I'll bet you also find a lot more people using these devices for work, reading
and information here than you would find in a general public cross section as
well though.

------
coreymgilmore
Since this is HN, I would guess most people will respond similarly to me: A
LOT. If you are looking for a number, I would say about 12 hours a day.

